# Best peptide stack ?



## Craig660

Has anyone every managed to get close to steroid like growth with a combination of peptides ?

If so what was the stack, protocol, diet etc ?


----------



## zak1990

Ive used ghrp6 and cjc1295 w/d.

And its great But no were near the same as a cycle terms of mass gains


----------



## Rick89

I havent used any peptides or anything yet but I would think the only thing that would produce any decent mass gains would be slin with gh, but im no expert


----------



## Craig660

There is a few guys on here with a real knowledge of peps, hoping they can advise me on the best stack they have run and the protocol


----------



## Craig660

Yep I am not expecting steroid like gains, but just asking for what the best combo of peptides use was.

I know nothing will ever beat a test, teen and mast cycle


----------



## thoon

Slin and GH together ?


----------



## Sharpiedj

I would say insulin growth & t3


----------



## Mr ziggle

On ghrp 6 and grf 1-29 at moment. Bugger me it's a long 30mins after shot till eating. I spent 15mins of it stood infront of the fridge just looking yesterday.


----------



## Hendrix

Was looking at using Southern research for peps, but noticed Propeptites have a big sale at the moment. Anyone using Propeptites? Has anyone used both peps, much difference?


----------



## 3752

It all depends on what peptides you are talking about?

Insulin is a peptide and is the most anabolic one out there combine this with GH or GHRP/GHRH stack 3-5 times per day and you will definatly grow (providing diet is providing enough cals) obviously Insulin comes with its side effects one being death is abused.....because insulin is used so much many forget the damage it can do this is why I do not use much of it myself........

Now if you are talking about the new crop of peptides then GHRP-2 & Mod GRF 1-29 at saturation dose (1mcg/kg) 3-5 times per day along with 2-3iu of GH 20min later would be in my opinion the best stack to take without getting to complicated and gives value for money.

You could take MGF, IGF etc......but to be fair unless you have an advanced physique and by this I mean you will be able to see small gains then they are a waste.

Nothing I have said above will give you steroid effect gains not even insulin and GH so if that is your expectation you will be disappointed.......

Just an end note as I noticed it on this thread and others.....peptides release natural GH, GH that is yours from your pituitary gland this is going to be better than synthetic GH you inject for many reasons........(no matter how cheap the GH is  )


----------



## 3752

Mr ziggle said:


> On ghrp 6 and grf 1-29 at moment. Bugger me it's a long 30mins after shot till eating. I spent 15mins of it stood infront of the fridge just looking yesterday.


30 min is to long 15-20min is plenty of time....


----------



## Mr ziggle

Ok. Thanks


----------

